# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Age of Worms [Pathfinder Adventure Path]

## HeyHoWhatUpYo

So I'm planning on running a Pathfinder converted version of the classic 3rd edition adventure path Age of Worms. The game will take place in the world of Golarion, instead of Greyhawk, and specifically begins in the nation of Cheliax. The PC's are down and out, low on cash, or desperate to leave the dismal mining town of Diamond Lake. A quest from a mysterious stranger, ravening worm-infested undead, and an ultimate conflict with the spawn of the Demon Lord Yhidothrus lay ahead for brave PCs. I'm going to run the game either here (if we can fill the roster just from this site) or on discord. It all depends on what kind of interest crops up.

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*

Pathfinder 1E

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*

Age of Worms adventure path.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*

4-5 players.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*

Here on the forums or discord.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*

Level 1, milestone leveling so no need to track xp.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*

Average for your class. No traits that add to starting wealth or equipment.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*

All official paizo classes are available. If a class has an unchained version you MUST use that version. PrC's are fine. No homebrewed classes, so please do not ask.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*

Core Races, Featured Races, Changelings, Duergar, Gillmen, Grippli, Kitsune, Nagaji, Vishkanya. No homebrew races, so please do not ask.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*

20 pointbuy.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*

Alignment is in use. You can be whatever alignment you want, you can't be disruptive to group play. Demon worshipping wont work thematically.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*

Multiclassing and variant multiclassing is in play.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*

This depends on what medium we're using to play, so either the forum roller or a discord bot. Either way, some rolls will be made in secret by me.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*

2 traits, no flaws. No traits that add or adjust your starting gold and no traits that grant starting equipment. No campaign traits.
Background skills are in use.
No pregame crafting. Crafting on the go will be used per the typical rules of 1/4 crafting time while adventuring.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*

Short and interesting works best. Your character begins play in the small, poor, and desperate mining town of Diamond Lake. It's not a nice place, and the first adventure revolves around the PCs earning enough money to leave.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*

Little bit of everything.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*

All official paizo content is fair game with the exceptions mentioned above. No sacred Geometry. I have the DM's veto for anything that seems too cheesy. Those type of things are builds that will trivialize encounters. Make a character not a trip/dps/grapple/insertwhatever hyper focused gamebreaking character please, you wont be picked. Aim for mid tier optimization.

----------


## Jötunn

I'm interested and have a vague concept for a grouchy unicorn bloodline sorcerer, pending more details about the town. Is there some kind of player's guide or something we can read for details about the local area?

I'd also be kind of keen to try running a discord game, I have a better habit of checking for messages there, given I use it on a daily basis.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Human lore oracle with intention to multiclass into paladin 


Interest is here

----------


## Starbuck_II

I'm working on three characters, not sure which I'll end up with submitting

got their backstories done, but need to work on gear and class features: A Vigilante (Masked Maiden, will likely stay in that form mostly, with minor focus on dirty trick), a Cleric (Undead Lord, so a minion), and a Spiritualist (Priest of Fallen /Fractured Mind).

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> I'm interested and have a vague concept for a grouchy unicorn bloodline sorcerer, pending more details about the town. Is there some kind of player's guide or something we can read for details about the local area?
> 
> I'd also be kind of keen to try running a discord game, I have a better habit of checking for messages there, given I use it on a daily basis.


No players guide since this is in old 3ed AP I'm converting. Game begins in the country of Cheliax, so if you're unfamiliar with Golarion you can search the wiki for information on Cheliax. Diamond Lake is a typical poor, corrupt mining town. There's not much to it, it's a dump. which is one of the reasons the PCs want to leave it behind.

----------


## Obscurejones

Posting goblin gunslinger interest.

----------


## herastor

You've got my interest as well. Definitely going to go with a Chelish wizard/noble that practices necromancy.

----------


## wolfbrother

Im interested as well. Im thinking Human Slayer, archetype TBD. Short backstory since Im not at a computer:

street urchin who somehow survived this hell hole of town;

recently recruited as muscle of a local business protection racket;

deeply desires a way out of Diamond Lake, and maybe even latching onto a group - growing up on the streets taught the value of someone watching your back.

----------


## Novabomb

I am going to be putting forth some sort of martially inclined type (probably paladin).
Gary Gravel, will likely wield a shovel who's blade has been sharpened to a cutting edge.  (Or perhaps a pickaxe)

----------


## u-b

I did once say I'm at capacity for d20 fantasy games, but hey, it's Age of Worms! I'll probably make some stealth-and-faith-based Psychic of Calistria with a history of being a slave, now free and with papers to prove it. The submission will be conditional on the game being run on these forums.

----------


## DrK

Age of Worms! I am extremely interested in that. Its a long held favourite. Would prior knowledge be  a problem? (though I suspect its such an old path everyone is aware if it!) 

Thinking Warpriest of Gorum - a veteran of Cheliax's many war and scuffles who has retired and then become trapped in Diamond Lake. he would once have been more experienced, but age and not using skills means its only the memories of his former skills rather than still having them. An adventure now he'd view as his last hurrah and chance to fulfill's Gorums commandment of _"Blood not rust"_

----------


## DrK

A few questions....

Are we using background skills? 
Is Dreamscarred Press (i.e. Path of War or psionics) considered third party?


Here is WIP on the duregar warpriest... A slaver turner mercenary now impoverished miner in Diamond Lake

----------


## Starbuck_II

Towa my Spiritualist. I think I'll start with Hierophant Phantom for bless.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733904

She ran away from school and now has to find money to pay the bills. Stuck in Diamond Lake till she makes enough to travel.
Backstory:
*Spoiler*
Show



My character is striving to become a worthy warrior and leader (if she can lead she will). She was trained by her dad in the art of swordplay at her early years. It was her mom that taught her the skillfullness of psyhic also at a young age.
Teaching her how to summon her ancestors of past heroes to teach and train her
 She was sent away as a teen to schooling. But that was the last time she ever saw them again, mostly due to the conflict and money. 
When she had the chance she ran away from school. She has been adventuring ever since to pay the bills and learn more about the ancient societies and relics of the world.

She is currently in Diamond Lake looking for work and money.

----------


## Kvard51

Nice.  Wanted to play this for a long while.

I'll offer up an Inquisitor of Norgorber using the Clandestine Inquisition. Dwarf.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Jules Tenderheart  Human Lore Oracle

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Jules was orphaned when she turned 15, her parents had died in a mining accident. She had been sick that day and stayed home with a fever. while she lay in bed she saw a flash of a vision. She could see the mountain they worked in, all its crevaces and holes, and where her parents were off to work. If they went into work... and they started blasting. She wasnt fast enough to get to them before the cave in. 

The mining foreman claimed her family owed the company money. Much of what the family had was sold to pay back that debt, all that was saved was some old adventuring junk her grandpa had from when he had gone exploring before he settled with grandma, they too had died in the mines. Seeking something more. 

The mines here had taken everyone from her. And the foreman was using her skills to make even more money. She knew how to make blackpowder for blasting. She was decent with a pick. And she could see unerringly when it came to the mountain... and a few other things. She just knew where the veins were. But the mountain was drying up. And she wanted out. She wanted away from this place.

----------


## Buufreak

Just my two cents, but I believe discord just runs smoother and quicker in general compared to play by post.

Also, since this was a 3.x AP from the magazines, would you be accepting of any classes from the same? Specifically I'm a fan of but have never got to play a sha'ir. Though there is a somewhat analog for it in PF, I prefer the original. It even got a reprint in the dragon magazine compendium, if that helps with the whole "its in a 1st party book" argument.

----------


## u-b

Greg Albinus [Mancinus] a Human Psychic

----------


## Obscurejones

Bang Indadark is a work in progress but lives here.

----------


## Kaworu

Very interested ;-) What kind of character do you need? ;-)

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

Hey guys, gonna get to some of the questions now. Bear with me, it's a busy time of the year for most.

@DrK: Prior knowledge isn't a problem if you don't let player knowledge taint character actions. Many of the encounters and themes will be adjusted to fit into the world of Golarion so it should have a decently fresh feel, at least. We are using background skills, as mentioned in the 16. Any publisher besides Paizo is 3rd party, so there's no Dreamscarred Press. Your character looks cool so far.

@Starbuck_II: What is the hierophant phantom from?

@Buufreak: Approved sources are in the big 16. It's pathfinder only.

@Everyone: I wont be making character selections until after the new year, so don't feel like you need to rush to get things done over the holidays. I'll keep checking in to answer any questions and check out progress on how the sheets are coming.

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> Very interested ;-) What kind of character do you need? ;-)


Just make whatever type of character you'd have fun playing.

----------


## Obscurejones

Question, as the errata weirdly just makes the rule less clear: Does the goblin Gunslinger feat let a goblin use a medium two handed weapon without penalty? Tried to check the internet consensus and it was contentious at best.

Also are racial variants okay? Was going to grab cave goblin for the climb.

----------


## Kvard51

> Nice.  Wanted to play this for a long while.
> 
> I'll offer up an Inquisitor of Norgorber using the Clandestine Inquisition. Dwarf.



I just realized I was way off base here.  This is not an evil campaign, is it?  I was thinking The Way of the Wicked.

I'll still go inquisitor, but let me think about what I'm doing.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Hey guys, gonna get to some of the questions now. Bear with me, it's a busy time of the year for most.
> 
> @DrK: Prior knowledge isn't a problem if you don't let player knowledge taint character actions. Many of the encounters and themes will be adjusted to fit into the world of Golarion so it should have a decently fresh feel, at least. We are using background skills, as mentioned in the 16. Any publisher besides Paizo is 3rd party, so there's no Dreamscarred Press. Your character looks cool so far.
> 
> @Starbuck_II: What is the hierophant phantom from?
> 
> @Buufreak: Approved sources are in the big 16. It's pathfinder only.
> 
> @Everyone: I wont be making character selections until after the new year, so don't feel like you need to rush to get things done over the holidays. I'll keep checking in to answer any questions and check out progress on how the sheets are coming.


Archetype: Priest of Fallen.
I get ones based off myths (like Medium): I can't put them in my head, they stay out even if sleep. But I can only have one out at a time (have to dismiss [or if it was killed/banished] old to get new). So my morning routine will be summoning my friend.
Phantoms aren't as tough as Animal companions/Eidolons, but they interesting.


https://www.d20pfsrd.com/alternative...ist-archetype/

I figure till I know enemies bane/bless are useful spell-likes that first day adventuring.

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> Archetype: Priest of Fallen.
> I get ones based off myths (like Medium): I can't put them in my head, they stay out even if sleep. But I can only have one out at a time (have to dismiss [or if it was killed/banished] old to get new). So my morning routine will be summoning my friend.
> Phantoms aren't as tough as Animal companions/Eidolons, but they interesting.
> 
> 
> https://www.d20pfsrd.com/alternative...ist-archetype/
> 
> I figure till I know enemies bane/bless are useful spell-likes that first day adventuring.


Ah, ok. If you're taking archetypes you should note that on your sheet, so I know where you're getting your class features from.  :Small Wink:

----------


## 3SecondCultist

I am very interested in playing this. Got a few concepts that I think could work well! Let me think on it a little bit.

Are Occult rules okay? They are 1st party Paizo, but I know not every DM loves them.

Edit: I should really read entries before I ask questions.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> Question, as the errata weirdly just makes the rule less clear: Does the goblin Gunslinger feat let a goblin use a medium two handed weapon without penalty? Tried to check the internet consensus and it was contentious at best.
> 
> Also are racial variants okay? Was going to grab cave goblin for the climb.


The Goblin Gunslinger feat lets you use medium firearms without penalty. You can use a medium two-handed firearms.

Racial variants are fine.

@Kvard51: It is not a dedicated evil campaign, but feel free to play whatever you'd like.

@3SecondCultist: Occult rules are in and I'm a-ok with them.

----------


## herastor

Ivette Niveller
Human Necromancer Wizard

Porson
Her viper familiar

*Spoiler: Image*
Show




*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Niveller, a name of surety and stability. It's bearers helped raise two empires, and watched as they crumbled. Today the family's glory is much like history's dust; still and forgotten.

The family's current scion, Ivette Niveller, is very aware of the dwindling nature of their social, historical, and monetary influence. The manor, what's left of it, is generously described as a ruin. Unfit for any use other than cobblestone. Try as she might, there's no avenue for reclaimed greatness in Westcrown.

Luckily she has more than just a title to draw upon. In their wisdom her parents provided her with the best education that they could. She, meanwhile, gained a talent for magical arts and mysteries. With these two boons in hand, she's come to Diamond Lake to find a way to erect the edifice of the Nivellers once again.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Okay, I think I am going to apply with an Unchained Rogue (Eldritch Scoundrel). I have a plan of sorts to play a character who was not born with magic but plans to _steal_ knowledge to become magically great and make society better.

----------


## u-b

So, how is it moving and what is the plan?

----------


## Kvard51

> So, how is it moving and what is the plan?


Sadly, he hasn't posted in several fays (31st) or in here in 2 weeks (24th),

----------


## DrK

Sad times, I like Age of Worms

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> So, how is it moving and what is the plan?


I am still accepting character applications for the game. It's been busy over the holidays, as I'm sure it has been for everyone, so there wasn't much activity here. I still need at least 4 completed characters before we can start the game.

I'll give everyone and anyone until next Saturday January 14th to submit a finished sheet, then start the game.

----------


## Metastachydium

Neat. Maybe I'll try to put that Strangler Brawler together, after all.

----------


## Kvard51

> I am still accepting character applications for the game. It's been busy over the holidays, as I'm sure it has been for everyone, so there wasn't much activity here. I still need at least 4 completed characters before we can start the game.
> 
> I'll give everyone and anyone until next Saturday January 14th to submit a finished sheet, then start the game.


Great!!  

I'll have an inquisitor ready by tomorrow.

----------


## Alhallor

I wanted to try Age of Worms for ages.

Have an Alchemist to perhaps round out the team.

----------


## herastor

Ivette should be finished.

----------


## DrK

Droskar the Dueragar is also finished

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'm late to post here (been lurking a bit), but considering throwing together a PC. From what I can tell we have a few PCs of each role - melee/tank, healer/support, arcane/support, and skills/striker. Would a Scald for force-multiplier be a welcome addition? I've got one I made for a different game that I could adjust to fit the Big 16 and submit...

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

@Alhallor: Thanks for the sheet but Weapon Focus requires base attack bonus +1 which Alechemists don't get until level 2.

@herastor & DrK: Great, thanks for submitting characters!

@DarkOne7141981: Honestly, I just want people to play what they want instead of worrying about what the party "needs." People are way less likely to fizzle out, interest-wise, if they're playing something they enjoy.

----------


## Ancient

Posting Interest as Professor Hayden Pierce a scholar from the University of Egorian attracted to rumors of a new type of undead.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> @DarkOne7141981: Honestly, I just want people to play what they want instead of worrying about what the party "needs." People are way less likely to fizzle out, interest-wise, if they're playing something they enjoy.


I never make PCs I wouldn't want to play, so I'll try to get him ready for submission!

----------


## ahyangyi

Posting interest, although I'll probably actually start making the character this weekend.

----------


## Alhallor

@HeyYoWhatUpYo: Thanks for catching the mistake. They are not that many feats that actually feel worthwhile currently. I updated the sheet and changed to Improved Unarmed Strike. No additional changes.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Davor Singer is ready for review. He's a half-orc Fated Champion Skald who's generally pretty lucky but got stuck in Diamond Lake while traveling. He's close to broke and looking for a way out. I've built him to be a melee-oriented, support combatant with out of combat options  including infiltration (Disable Device and Stealth), general knowledge (Bardic Knowledge), and scroll-scribing. He's a bit callous, a womanizer (when he can be), and rough around the edges, but he's also looking for companions he can learn to trust. 

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Twenty five years ago a little farm on the outskirts of Lastwall was raided by orcs. The violent, little tribe had a young shaman named Yambagorn who first led his party to kill the men on the farm and then kidnap the women. Yambagorn's captive, Davor's mother, was violently raped, tortured, and after she gave birth to Davor sacrificed in a ritual to Gorum and Rovagug. Davor never knew her name.

The human-looking half-orc boy turned out to be tough. He survived childhood, often by outsmarting the other orcish boys. The tribe grew and Davor learned the basics of how to fight and wear orcish armor. When he showed talents in magic, music, and trickery his father, Yambagorn, the same shaman who had kidnapped and raped his mother, took the eight-year old boy and began training him in shamanistic ways. Davor struggled at times - his father was not a gentle teacher - but he learned and even thrived for a time. 

On his first raid as a "man," Davor did something that none of the orcs in his tribe expected - he fled them and disappeared into the town, leaving them to retreat back home without him. Terrified but determined not to go back, Davor spent a year hiding, stealing, and scraping by to survive. He learned the human tongue, made some coin, and after a tough winter hitched a ride and began traveling. 

For several years he's kept moving, never staying long enough in one place to earn the ire of the law and never finding a comfortable place to try and make a life for himself. Now he's in Diamond Lake, a small mining town in Cheliax, and he's stuck. He's too broke to pay for a way out and the country is too rough to make escape by foot easy. He needs a break and is watching closely for his opportunity.

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

The handsome young man standing before you looks prepared for rough travels. He's heavily armed, carries a full backpack, and doesn't seem that encumbered by it. His long blonde hair, goatee, and attractive features contrast a perpetual sneer on his face - he's good looking, but doesn't seem all that nice, at first glance.

Should he be seen without his long sleeved shirt on, the large network of interlaced tattoos on his back, chest, arms, and legs is clearly visible. The ink is bold, runic, and looks violent, somehow.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Davor is selfish, self-serving, and manipulative. He can be a team player when it's worth it, but doesn't really trust people very easily. When he can he likes to woo pretty young ladies with sweet whispers - something he's very good at - but he's not interested in being faithful.

That said, he's trying to get along with people better, especially as he tries to get out of Diamond Lake. The town's a mess and it's even worse if you're an outsider who accidentally got stuck there...

*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

Racial Characteristics:
     Skilled (Human influence) - Davor has always picked up new skills easily. He's smart (certainly smarter than most orcs) and seems to have inherited the ability to learn quickly from his late mother.
     Shaman's Apprentice, Sacred Tattoo (Orc influence) - Davor's father was an orcish shaman who knew the value of a smart, half-human child. From an early age the young man was brutally taught orcish ways of war and shamanism. He's tireless and covered in scars and tattoos from the many torturous years under his father's unforgiving hand. 
     Fey Thoughts (Fey/Fate influence) - Unknown to both father and son, Davor's mother had hints of elven/fey heritage. Though he doesn't know where they come from, he's trickier than either his orc or human heritage suggests. This used to get him into trouble in the orcish tribe where he grew up, but has served him well now that Davor escaped it.

Traits:
Bandit - Davor has never fit in anywhere. He looked human in an orc tribe, he thinks and acts too roughly for "civilized" folks, and he spent too much time on the run to feel comfortable anywhere. He's a loner by habit and frequently the odd man out wherever he goes.

Criminal - Once he got free of the orcs who raised him, Davor found himself alone, poor, and desperate. Crime was a necessity to stay alive, especially that first winter. He's not bothered by what he's done, and the experiences came with lessons, so he's rather good with a lockpick and knows how to handle traps.

Fate's Favored - It took some time for Davor to discover a faith he really accepted. The orcish gods were too violent and bloodthirsty - not that sometimes he didn't love the ringing of blood in his ears - and most of the "good" gods out there didn't seem to care if you grew up on the wrong side of things. One day he learned about Calistria, though, and found something he could believe in. He's not the deepest or most learned of worshippers, but his luck got better once he started trusting the Unquenchable Fire, so he's stuck with her.

Armor Expert - If there's one thing the orcs taught well it was wearing armor and using weapons. Davor was never the best fighter, but he recognized the value of well-worn armor and still practices those techniques and lessons today.

----------

